

12 Apple Watch Apps That Could Change Your Life - safetian
http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/inspiration/apple-watch-app-ideas

======
safetian
Awesome concepts from Digital Telepathy, ranging from blood pressure monitor
to an app for creating collaborative art. Which idea do you wish existed?

------
bimschleger
Awesome post. Keynote is a real cool concept for Apple Watch.

